# deter rodents



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If there's over hanging limbs get rid of them.
Seal up any holes in the foundation and siding.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

hidden1 said:


> plus i have a huge walnut tree nearby that they love.
> Any info is appreciated.


Is getting rid of the walnut tree an option? They're always going to be drawn to that tree, as it's a main food source for them. Taking away their food source would be one way to rid yourself of them. Sealing all their entry points up and removing tree branches that are close to your roof as mentioned above is another way. If not an option, then your stuck with using squirrel repellant which may or may not be effective. Just a thought.


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

i found where they were comin in at eave where 2 piececes of wood meet and used flat coil aluminum to seal it .Will be hanging siding on it later ..i then sprinkled a powered mix of many hot spices from cayene to red pepper flakes to pepper.etc.then sprinkled it around the area an on roof near area for a while till next rain.They hate both the burning from it and the scent.i also put a few moth balls in eave hole before covering ..
Didnt hear them that evening!
Im gonna trim up some of the tree but its a huge one.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds great. Let us know how it works out for you. Thanks.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

I found the perfect way to keep them off the shepherd's hooks that I hang bird feeds on...

Mixed up some vaseline with some "Ass on Fire!" hot sauce. I kid you not, that's the name of it. Smeared the mix liberally up and down the pole (she said....). 

A squirrel came bounding along not 2 minutes after I'd hung a feeder. Leap! Slide... steps away to lick gunk off paws... STARTS RUNNING AROUND LIKE THE FREAKING TASMANIAN DEVIL WITH HIS FACE ON FIRE once that sauce kicks in.

Didn't even have to reapply it the last two years... seems they KNOW now to steer clear of those hooks. 

But the one's that kept coming into my shed.. I left the electric rat trap batteries installed. FOUR squirrels later and they stopped coming into the shed...


----------

